# Science Direct



## Palladium (Apr 22, 2009)

Does anyone have an account with them ???????

I found an article i would like to have.

Thanks


----------



## Lou (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah name the article and I'll get it.


By the way, I'll be taking a look at that proposal you sent me tomorrow evening.


Lou


----------



## Shor (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks lou.

:wink: :wink:


----------

